

Extending Bootstrap - tom_jones
http://www.packtpub.com/extending-bootstrap/book

======
gretchen_204
Hmm, got a Slashdot review as well:
[http://books.slashdot.org/story/14/05/05/1729223/book-
review...](http://books.slashdot.org/story/14/05/05/1729223/book-review-
extending-bootstrap)

